# Fish kill on the Chocktawhatchee Bay???



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

There has been a fairly hefty fish kill on our bay over here within the past 2 days or so and I was wondering if anyone had an idea what caused it?? It seemed to be species specific with mullet, puffers, eels, and small fish that I heard a guy call "razor tails" and just a few specimens of other game fish. I saw no reds or lady fish or specs or flounder in any of the kill areas that we inspected yesterday. We started at my dock in Miramar Beach and went to the Destin bridge, 2 spots on Okaloosa Island, 3 on the bay up around the Cinco Bayou bridge area, and ended at the foot of the Val-P bridge where we finally found the water clear enough and few enough dead fish to launch our kayaks. 

We didn't get a single strike all afternoon nor did anyone fishing from the Val-P bridge that we saw. I thought that the Red Tide passed through our area about a month ago and was pretty well cleared up but now I am not sure. And doesn't the tide kill most everything in its path by de-oxygenating the water?? Man, in some spots the stench was so bad you didn't want to get out of the truck to look!!

What's going on with this late fish kill??


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

It is from the red tide. We went out on friday spearfishin. High tide was in the mornin and the red tide was was not in the pass, but in the late afternoon outgoing tide it was everywhere. The water ws a murky red cess pool. The stench was very nasty. So it has not cleared up yet inshore!!

john


----------



## flaxterra (Oct 21, 2007)

my grandma lives on cinco bayou. i go down there pretty much everyday on my lunch break. earlier this weeks things looked pretty bad. dirty water, dead fish. although as the week went on i caught flounder and started to see pinfish. sunday i went down there and the water was perfect. nice and clear. odd thing though,all the pinfish were close to the top, acting stange. figured flounder was down there scaring them, did see some dead fish floating, mostly mullet probaly just moving with the tide. today, another story, water was really clear. dead fish everywhere. pinfish dead on the bottom. which means they just died. i dont care what anybody says or what any report says. red tide is still here, i think its in small amount and just moves around with the tide and wind. i hate it. cinco bayou isnt the greatest place to fish but the one time out of the year it fills up with hungry fish is now. only thing its filled up with is dead floating fish, and an amazing smell.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Comming in from the gulf in Destin, yesterday afternoon with an out going tide the effects of redtide was 100% real. Dead fish on the surface from just outside the pass all the way to the north end of Crab Island. Water looked :sick

I thougth the north winds and tide of last weektook it all out to sea...I guess we where wrong. Funny thing is there where no effect like ichy eyes or coughing. Maybe the north winds tonight will do the trick:angel


----------



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

I went out on the sound last night from liza jackson to about a mile past the brooks bridge from 7 to about 1 with nothing not a single bite. so we headed to Hellnback.


----------



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.nwfdailynews.com/article/10004

check out what they have to say.


----------



## flaxterra (Oct 21, 2007)

GREAT!! things were just starting to look up. fishing should suck for about.....another few months. so much for fall trout and redfish, probaly flounder too. guess i better start saving my change for gas money. looks like i will be fishing more west this winter.i think its timeto start paying more attention to the navarre and pensacola reports. car pool anybody?? just joking.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that stinks. Anybody know if red tide is in the sound at Navarre or in the bay in Pcola?


----------



## Angler Management (Oct 15, 2007)

It's starting to clear up a little now it seems, I did see a couple Reds and trout a few days ago rotting on shore:banghead But the water is clearing up finally.


----------



## popcorn (Oct 2, 2007)

Red tide is still here in Ft Walton Bch and Destin area


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Take a number guys. Red Tide wiped out all of our good catches on the base at Pensacola. Our shoreline looked like a plane flew over and dumped a ton of dead fish on it. Then in comes the flies and the seawall at one point looked like the country road areas when the love bugs were at their heaviest. Straight nasty. Anyway, close to shore today I saw what looked like red tide from the base all the way west to Perdido Bay as I hunted for a spot to cast. I only shorefish so I can't tell you what it's like further out.


----------

